# Trunk rack - Saris Bones RS vs Thule Raceway



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

Can anyone recommend or make a critique regarding these 2 new racks that uses cables. I'm thinking that as long as u install the racks properly and tie the bike down it's even more secure than a roof rack. I've got roof racks and thule big mouth and the petrom consumption is quite high - i wouldn't use them for a long trip. Besides the roof racks needs to be permanently installed so it can be quite vulnerable at places.

I could mount a hitch but it would be permanent to the car and the total cost adds up quite abit. 

I've got an old more Rhode Gear (more than 12 years old) trunk rack and while one bar is a touch rusty at the base still performs admirably. WHen it's properly installed it's super secure and allows me to travel at 100km down the highway.

So i'm in the market for a super secure & durable trunk rack and came across these 2 brands.- I really like the use of cables and think they might be stronger overall than the standard vinyl straps, although i've not had any issues with my Rhode Gear rack and always inspect the stitchings of the vinyl - in case they break/snap. Which do u think would be the better rack.


----------



## bikerguy1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am in same boat as you ... I had roof racks, Thule, but the risks were high if I hit my bikes driving in garage. I thunk the Thule Raceway is the best hatch mount rack today. However, I have a hitch and I'm leaning toward the 1UP.


----------



## bikerguy1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Raceway Rack ......


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Check out my review of the Bones RS at the end of this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/saris-bones-rs-trunk-rack-long-term-transport-solution-854464.html


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Saris Bones RS installation gets u to put the lid down on the lower part of the rack - tat's how it holds the entire rack from jacking upwards - it's one less strap to muck around except for one big disadvantage - that means the rack has the potential to sit on the bumper. My Accent Toyota's trunk has a depression after the number plate where i can place the lower arms of the trunk carrier to have the rack bear down on it and avoids loading or touching the bumper. Placing a load on a bumper is a definite no-no.

The Thule Raceway should allow me to rest the lower arms of the rack onto the depression and avoid touching the bumper. So i now prefer the Thule Raceway for that.

Has the Thule Raceway let down anyone technically - design wise and construction?


----------



## trekusps (Nov 14, 2008)

Just bought a Thule Raceway recently for my 2007 Mazda 5 for a road trip to Squaw Valley from the SF Bay Area. Really liked the clip-on rack. Very stable and secure. This was the only clip-on rack that will fit my Mazda. Once everything is locked down, it is locked down. Just make sure to use a strap to secure the bikes to the rack and another to keep the front wheels from moving. Didn't affect my gas mileage when compared to my Thule roof rack. Also there is no wind noise when compared to a roof rack. Much easier on my ears for the 220 mile drive to Tahoe.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got roof racks too and I will use roof racks if everyone in the family (there's 4 of us) goes for a bike ride - i'll load them up and drive slower - generally i will try to keep speed to below 90kmh as the fuel consumption ramps up as i go faster. I do notice whenever i have the roof racks installed i'm needing to top up petrol more often. it gets worse with bikes. 

For long drives and if i'm the only one riding i'll stick to carrying the bike using a trunk rack like the Thule Raceway of Yakima King Joe. The advantage of a trunk rack are less fuel consumption (compared to roof racks) and can be considered more secure to hold the bike. These trunk racks are actually very secure as long as u follow the right procedures. They are even more secure than roof racks bike carriers like the Thule 591 or the Yakima Frontloaders - both are popular roof racks but there are stories of disaster for each one. One major reason is that u can't see the mechanisms of these racks and you never know when they'll start to fail. That's why i still prefer the good old straps of the trunk racks.

Regarding mechanisms - i think for durability and safety the simpler the better - i might not even stretch for the Thule Raceway but instead get a better trunk rack with sturdier straps. The Raceway also has mechanisms for winding the cable and it's out of sight so you also don't know how secure or durable that racheting mechanism is.


----------

